# "Sneaky" look at new products (Landspeeder Storm & Ironclad)



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Seen this on a couple of wargaming sites now, but by playing around with the numbers at the end of the addresses, you can get to places on the GW site that are not yet linked.

Here's the Landspeeder Storm:



> Landspeeders use a repulsion plate to skim a planet's gravitational field, simulating the effect of flight, and enabling it to perform low altitude manoeuvres. A Landspeeder Storm can be used as a mobile firebase, assault transport or stealth insertion craft as the combat objective dictates.
> This box set contains one multi-part plastic Space Marine Land Speeder Storm and six multi-part plastic Space Marine Scouts. This 99-piece set includes: a Cerberus launcher, a heavy bolter and a range of head, weapon and arm options for the Scout crew. Also included are a host of accessories including: pouches, grenades, scopes, packs and knives. Model supplied with a large flying base.


*£17.60*

(Not bad as you get the scout crew too)

Ironclad Dreadnought:



> A Dreadnought is a truly massive fighting machine, weighing several tons and standing two or three times the height of a man. As the Dreadnought strides into battle, incoming fire spatters like rain off his towering adamantium and ceramite hull. Fiery death roars from his weapons and his great metal arms churn thorough all who are foolish enough to stand before him.
> This box set contains one multi-part plastic Space Marine Iron Clad Dreadnought. This 58-peiece set can be assembled with any of the weapon options found in Codex: Space Marines, and includes: a seismic hammer, a chainfist, a Hurricane bolter, two flamers, a storm bolter, a meltagun, and a Dreadnought close combat weapon. Also included are two different sarcophagus fronts, two hunter-killer missiles, smoke launchers, a searchlight and Ironclad assault launchers. Model supplied with a 60mm round, scenic base.


*£24.45*

A variety of new brushes:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod20022a

(Change the 22 to anything upto 31)

Imperial Defence Network:



> This set contains one Citadel Gameboard, five plastic Bastions, seven plastic aegis Defence Lines and a plastic Skyshield Landing Pad.


*£309.65*


That's all folks.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEE
I love that you get the crew.
Also, GW has the White Scars special character on the site under "Incoming!"

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=16100054


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, I may actually purchase the LS storm since its 99 pieces, and more scouts.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Man, I totally cannot wait for the Ironclad. That terrain set is uh... pricey, though. :shok:


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Man, I totally cannot wait for the Ironclad. That terrain set is uh... pricey, though. :shok:


well for what you get it's a good deal you get the game board($290.00), 5x bastians($29.75 each = 148.75), 7x aegis defense line($19.75 each = 138.25), and a skyshield landing pad($39.50) thats $616.50 worth of stuff for $559.00 thats a good deal saving about $60 over buying it seperately


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

The Ironclad is so pretty. The LSS is pretty too, although like the regular scouts, you'll need to find replacement heads, unless you like having Marines that look like halloween pumpkins.

The terrain set is sort of... random?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

PowerEncarnate said:


> well for what you get it's a good deal you get the game board($290.00), 5x bastians($29.75 each = 148.75), 7x aegis defense line($19.75 each = 138.25), and a skyshield landing pad($39.50) thats $616.50 worth of stuff for $559.00 thats a good deal saving about $60 over buying it seperately


Sure. But who wants their crappy game board? 

Personally, I think I'll just be picking up a few select pieces like the landing pad and scratch building the rest with friends.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought the gaming board was decent? Certainly looks it to me, though it's fairly pricey I suppose. 

There's apparently a lot more on there, but I lack the time (and desire at present ) to sit faffing with the URL! I'll happily swing the +rep sword for those who bring more previews.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Syph said:


> I thought the gaming board was decent? Certainly looks it to me, though it's fairly pricey I suppose.
> 
> There's apparently a lot more on there, but I lack the time (and desire at present ) to sit faffing with the URL! I'll happily swing the +rep sword for those who bring more previews.


The board itself is pretty good - I have a few modeling issues with it however. The skulls in the cracks are frankly stupid. Did an 8 year old design it? Why would there be skulls underground? JUST skulls? Some of the hills are also a little steep to stand models on. Fully flocked and painted, it does look very nice though. It's major problem is that it comes in 6 pieces, and the method for joining them together just doesn't work well. So you end up with the board separating in mid battle, potentially leading to it falling off of the table.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Well the storm looks pretty cool, and the terrain, but am I the only one who finds the Ironclad ugly? I really don't like that model, it's torso looks too skinny, for the super armored dread that it is. Just my thoughts anyways. The other stuff looks great!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

That's looking good. If only i had loads of money.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironclad Dreadnought....DO WANT!! :clapping:


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the shrine of the aquilla, and its nowhere near as cool as we had hoped

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod40001a

it is 33.00 dollars


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Woah. That game board. Must have now. *Checks wallet* Well back to playing on the dinning table. Nice to dream though.

Thanks for these.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

But I want that defense network... 


_*Sobs*_


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Am I the only one that can't see any large difference between the Aquila Shrine thing and the other buildings released in Cities of Death? Maybe I'm just missing something.

And yes, we *all* want the Defense Network, CH... just not for that price.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The kids don't need their teeth fixed that badly, so daddy can get his new battle board and the rest of the goodies that are coming out. That Ironclad will have to be looted and turned into a deffdread really soon.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sigh, what a choice... do I buy a pair of Ironclad Dreadnoughts and use them to Count As Furioso ones with my Flesh Tearers, or do I get only a single Ironclad and order a Chaplain Dreadnought from Forge World... decisions, decisions!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

did anyone not notice that the LSS is painted in Ultramarines colours but the back spoiler on the vehicle has the blood angels symbol on it? I think it's funny that everyone is complaining about the prices of the terrain, but nothing is being said about the cost of the new brushes, or the fact that they are made of kolinsky sable, the same stuff W and N series 7 are made of and did I see the large brush is only 6.50? The prices can't be right considering what they charge for their current brushes!!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Sigh, what a choice... do I buy a pair of Ironclad Dreadnoughts and use them to Count As Furioso ones with my Flesh Tearers, or do I get only a single Ironclad and order a Chaplain Dreadnought from Forge World... decisions, decisions!


Fuurioso?!?!!?? Now thats what I'm talking about!! :good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> did anyone not notice that the LSS is painted in Ultramarines colours but the back spoiler on the vehicle has the blood angels symbol on it? I think it's funny that everyone is complaining about the prices of the terrain, but nothing is being said about the cost of the new brushes, or the fact that they are made of kolinsky sable, the same stuff W and N series 7 are made of and did I see the large brush is only 6.50? The prices can't be right considering what they charge for their current brushes!!


I saw that the brushes were KS. Doesn't necessarily mean they're W&N7 standard, but if they're getting there, at the price they're at, I think that's damn decent. 

Can I just say I called GW would release 'a premium' range of brushes in the June/July Releases thread?


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Sigh, what a choice... do I buy a pair of Ironclad Dreadnoughts and use them to Count As Furioso ones with my Flesh Tearers, or do I get only a single Ironclad and order a Chaplain Dreadnought from Forge World... decisions, decisions!


Never pass up an opportunity to order stuff for Forge World is my motto!

This will probably explain why I'm poor.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Am I the only one that can't see any large difference between the Aquila Shrine thing and the other buildings released in Cities of Death? Maybe I'm just missing something.
> 
> And yes, we *all* want the Defense Network, CH... just not for that price.



No your not the only that can't see any major difference between the Shrine of the Aquila and the rest of the CoD terrain. In fact the kit looks a lot less flexible in how it can be put together compared to the rest of the CoD range. The only plus side to this kit that I can see is that it has large flat areas on the bottom floor where one could paste propaganda posters. I'll probably end up buying one, but to say that I'm a little bit disappointed that the Shrine of the Aquila isn't that really cool DA bunker complex that's in the Planet Strike book is a real understatement.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Great find, that LS looks great and is actually reasonably priced. The dread's impressive too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Here is the shrine of the aquilla, and its nowhere near as cool as we had hoped
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod40001a
> 
> it is 33.00 dollars


sorry but i think its very very cool, i have been waiting since COD for this bad boy, those sections are exactly 3 cities of death sections high and two wide so are totally interchangeable with the current range and the big windows have been kicking around since they launched COD. Its gonna give a easy way to build huge catherdrals and larger structures ,plus we havent seen whats included on the sprues yet


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> did anyone not notice that the LSS is painted in Ultramarines colours but the back spoiler on the vehicle has the blood angels symbol on it?


Haha I've just noticed that upon looking back on it. Do you think they'll redo the box art or just leave it? Cause that'll bug me. Good eye HorusReborn.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Daniel Harper said:


> Haha I've just noticed that upon looking back on it. Do you think they'll redo the box art or just leave it? Cause that'll bug me. Good eye HorusReborn.


thats not a blood angels symbol its the "storm" decal from the vehicle transfer sheet, totally different wings and its a red lightening strike not a blood drip.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Everything in one place, nice 'n' neat. :grin:










*Space Marine Land Speeder Storm* £17.60 / US$30

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod20020a


> Landspeeders use a repulsion plate to skim a planet's gravitational field, simulating the effect of flight, and enabling it to perform low altitude manoeuvres. A Land Speeder Storm can be used as a mobile firebase, assault transport or stealth insertion craft as the combat objective dictates.
> 
> This box set contains one multi-part plastic Space Marine Land Speeder Storm and six multi-part plastic Space Marine Scouts. This 99-piece set includes: a Cerberus launcher, a heavy bolter and a range of head, weapon and arm options for the Scout crew. Also included are a host of accessories including: pouches, grenades, scopes, packs and knives. Model supplied with a large flying base.












*Space Marine Ironclad Dreadnought* £24.45 / US$41.25

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod20021a



> A Dreadnought is a truly massive fighting machine, weighing several tons and standing two or three times the height of a man. As the Dreadnought strides into battle, incoming fire spatters like rain off his towering adamantium and ceramite hull. Fiery death roars from his weapons and his great metal arms churn thorough all who are foolish enough to stand before him.
> 
> This box set contains one multi-part plastic Space Marine Iron Clad Dreadnought. This 58-piece set can be assembled with any of the weapon options found in Codex: Space Marines, and includes: a seismic hammer, a chainfist, a Hurricane bolter, two flamers, a storm bolter, a meltagun, and a Dreadnought close combat weapon. Also included are two different sarcophagus fronts, two hunter-killer missiles, smoke launchers, a searchlight and Ironclad assault launchers. Model supplied with a 60mm round, scenic base.












*Shrine of the Aquila* £19.55 / US$33

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod40001a


> This box set contains one plastic Shrine of The Aquila.












*Imperial Strongpoint* £53.85 / US$90

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod40002a


> This box set contains one Imperial Strongpoint, including two plastic Bastions and three plastic Aegis Defence Lines.












*Imperial Outpost* £201.80 / US$380

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod40003a


> This set contains one Citadel Gameboard, two plastic Bastions and three plastic Aegis Defence Lines.












*Imperial Defence Network* £309.65 / US$559 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod40005a


> This set contains one Citadel Gameboard, five plastic Bastions, seven plastic Aegis Defence Lines and a plastic Skyshield Landing Pad.












*Blastscape* £11.75 / US$19.75 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1430057&prodId=prod20010a


> The Blastscape set contains five detailed plastic craters.


......

And one bonus for you from Games Day Spain: :good:










*Battlescape* £14.70 / US$25

same piece from Codex Imperial Guard:


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Am I the only one that can't see any large difference between the Aquila Shrine thing and the other buildings released in Cities of Death? Maybe I'm just missing something.





tu_shan82 said:


> No your not the only that can't see any major difference between the Shrine of the Aquila and the rest of the CoD terrain.


Uh guys, hello? Huge frak-off Aquila?! *That's* what sets this piece apart from the other COD kits. People (with too much money) gonna be buying (multiples of) this sucker to pimp their buildings Imperium style! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i want ork buildings!!!

also, glad to see khan suits his pic in the codex (mutters about vulcan), but hes a little too bulky for my liking.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesomesauce! Maybe I don't need a holiday after all...I'll just buy more lumps of plastic to never get around to assembling...

Also, huge fuck off aquila = AWESOME Raven Guard Land Raider conversion!

Finally, didn't Phil Kelly say we'd be getting the DA Bastion as well, it's a consolation prize for a shit Codex?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The gaming table is a very nice piece of scenary to use. Not sure I'd buy one personally, but I have enjoyed playing a game on one before. I wonder if they will use these at WHW anytime in the future to replace the current boards?

The Ironclad does look rather excellent, and I need to get one for my GT army.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

nice pics
i dont collect SMs but i think i might buy the ironclad just cause its freakin awesome

personally i wouldnt buy the board just cause for that much money i could make like 20 tables just as good as that


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> *awesomeness*


radical, I love you. :drinks:

Anyone notice just how much better the Ironclad looks in that picture? I know it's a decent model to start with, but it just looks brilliant on that cover. Really like the look of the Storm too.



humakt said:


> The gaming table is a very nice piece of scenary to use. Not sure I'd buy one personally, but I have enjoyed playing a game on one before. I wonder if they will use these at WHW anytime in the future to replace the current boards?
> 
> The Ironclad does look rather excellent, and I need to get one for my GT army.


They use one for starter games for Warhammer Fantasy. I don't recall seeing any other tables using them. I can't imagine they'll replace their existing tables, but I'm sure they'll make use of the blastcapes, defence lines etc. I'll see if I can get some photos next time I'm down for you all.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Find
Me
The
Spear
Of
Sicarius


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

scruff said:


> Find
> Me
> The
> Spear
> ...


It doesn't hurt to be polite, even if you're bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

scruff said:


> Find
> Me
> The
> Spear
> ...





TheKingElessar said:


> It doesn't hurt to be polite, even if you're bat-shit crazy.


I agree...

But here it is:



Scryer in the Darkness said:


> Sicarius £9.50
> Command Squad £18
> 20 Terminators (£25 per 5) = £100
> 5 Vanguard £23
> ...


Although the final price TOTAL isn't the actual price of the Spearhead. That's rumoured to be £600.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's not even any good...what's the point?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

That's a badass landspeeder full of kickass scouts!!!! Me likey!!!! And the Dreaad is cool too, like its gonna stomp something and unleash hell...

~Beltiac dude...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> thats not a blood angels symbol its the "storm" decal from the vehicle transfer sheet, totally different wings and its a red lightening strike not a blood drip.



At first glance it didn't look any different. I'm not a loyalist anyway sooooo. But with bigger pics, I can see what you're talking about BandK.


----------



## ZeBigBoZ (Apr 8, 2008)

One question comes to mind though. Why would anyone buy the Imperial Outpost (game board + imperial strongpoint) at £201.80, when buying those two separately comes to £200.65? 

Edit: Nevermind, whith the comming price increase it'll be cheaper. (Or has that happened already?)


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

Gameboard = 280
Strong point = 90
Strong point = 90
Skysheild = 39.50
Bastion = 29.75
Aegis line = 19.75
Total = 549.00
Imperial Defense network = 559.00
WTF :angry:


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Gameboard = 280
> Strong point = 90
> Strong point = 90
> Skysheild = 39.50
> ...


Gameboard is US$290 not $280. And yes, the bundles don't offer any discount (GW's kit bundles rarely do) when factoring in the Imperial Strongpoint box. But be warned, the Strongpoint is a Splash Release and will be moving to Direct Only after a couple of months.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

direct or not, doesn't mean you can't get it.. I can get anything from my shop, so direct doesn't mean shit to me... their bundles are useless. Look at their battalion boxes! You wanna play the game your way, or let GW dictate it for you?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> direct or not, doesn't mean you can't get it.. I can get anything from my shop, so direct doesn't mean shit to me... their bundles are useless. Look at their battalion boxes! You wanna play the game your way, or let GW dictate it for you?


Good for you mate. Other people buy from indie retailers in order to be able to buy GW products at substantial discounts. You can't get that with Direct Only items.

I don't know what the hell your going on about with your last sentence. It has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand. :fool:


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Good for you mate. Other people buy from indie retailers in order to be able to buy GW products at substantial discounts. You can't get that with Direct Only items.
> 
> I don't know what the hell your going on about with your last sentence. It has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand. :fool:


I'm pretty sure what he is trying to say is that on the whole the GW sets are useless (even the terrain bundles). He was just using the battalion boxes as an example since, for the most part, they come with a useless array of troops that don't always work well together.


----------

